#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Licht/geluid als hobby

## driesmees

Beste forumleden,
ik vraag me nu net even af,
je hebt als hobby een drive inn.
Stel dat je 1x in de maand een feestje doet.
Voor hoever is het legaal om geld te krijgen voor zo'n show, als minderjarige dan.
MOET je een BTW nummer hebben om zo'n dingen te kunnen doen.
Of mag je gewoon zeggen: Het is om m'n hobby te kunnen terigbetalen ofzo?


Met andere woorden,
Wat mag en wat mag niet als minderjarige?


Groetjes,
Dries

----------


## DjFx

Kijk dit is best een goeie vraag waar ik zelf ook mee zit,

Heb zelf wat rond gevraagt in me fam. een kvk is pas handig als je echt een beetje omzet hebt!
BTW nummer nog niet naar gevraag  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:Of mag je gewoon zeggen: Het is om m'n hobby te kunnen terigbetalen ofzo?



Beetje gaar, een drive-in shows KOST meer geld dan het oplevert (zeggen ook de grote dribe-in's in de buurt)

En wat mag je als minderjarige?
Ligt aan je leeftijd.

----------


## lifesound

als je werk, verdien je geld. Als je geld verdiend heeft de staat daar graag ook wat van. 
Komt er dus op neer dat je een zogenoemd "ondernemingsnummer" moet hebben. De tegenwoordige combinatie van een handelsregisternr. en een BTW nr.

----------


## driesmees

Ja, maar tot waar laat de staat (in mijn geval de belgische) toe dat je iets verdient met je hobby?

----------


## rinus bakker

hobby:
- modelbouw (met ijsstokjes? of lucifers?)
- sparen van sigaren bandjes? suikerzakjes? postzegels?
- sleutelen aan scooters? auto's? motoren? 
- verzamelen van 60-er jaren stofzuigers? tv's? radio's?
- bijhouden van de hitaparade? 
- sporten?
kortom dingen die tijd of geld kosten, en hoeveel je er daarvan in wilt steken moet je helemaal zelf weten, sommige mensen steken zich er zelfs voor in de schulden....

maar:
- modelbouw van maquettes (of verkopen van vliegtuig- of scheepsmodellen)...
- verkopen van verzamelinge(en) sigaren bandjes? suikerzakjes? postzegels?
- in opdracht/op verzoek (tegen financiele vergoeding) sleutelen aan scooters? auto's? motoren? 
- handelen in 60-er jaren stofzuigers? tv's? radio's? interieurs?
- laten horen aan derden wat je bijhoudt aan de hitparade? 
- sporten "met een bekend merk op je T-shirtje"? Bij wielrennen kent men liefhebbers - amateurs en profs.
(voor de eerste kost het geld, de tweede verdienen er aardig mee, de derde verdienen bergen - maar die hebben weer hele hoge kosten vanwege de doping - en de dopingverbergers)
al die bovenstaande zaken zijn aktiviteiten waarmee je "inkomsten" genereert.
En maatschappelijk is er afgesproken (wetgeving) dat inkomsten tot op zekere hoogte van belasting zijn vrijgesteld, maar dat boven een bepaald bedrag er een deel van naar de staat zal vloeien. (Altijd te veel als je ziet hoe de staat dat herverdeelt, maar dat is een ander topic!)
Dus verdien je er meer mee dan het wettelijk vastgestelde grensbedrag, dan zijn het belastbare inkomsten.
Als we ons druk willen maken over grote zwendelaars (bouwfraudes, Ahold en noem maar op), dan moet je natuurlijk niet zelf de kleine zwendelaar gaan zitten uithangen. 
(Voorbeelden van samenlevingen die zo naar de klote gaan zijn er zat te vinden in de derde wereld).
Een hobby kost geld.
En als je inkomsten hebt kun je daar kosten tegenover stellen....
zolang de kosten de inkomsten overstijgen valt het allemaal wel mee met die afdrachten naar de staat.

----------


## driesmees

en hoe zit het met de papieren, moet ik iets in te vullen van " ik geef elke maand zoveel uit, en verdien zoveel, ik ben minderjarig" of gewoon Niks laten weten?

----------


## showband

1) je bent volgens de wet nog "handelingsonbekwaam" voor contracten of KvK zaken etc. Wat het bedrijfsmatig maken van je hobbydisco onmogelijk maakt zonder bijtekenen van een volwassene.

2) voor veel D.J.'s zou de een avond durende cursus "pop en poen" nuttig zijn. Ik wil best wel eens kijken of er op dit forum genoeg DJ's zijn met dit probleem en dan een avond in het land proberen te organiseren. Ik ben medewerker bij de ZuidHollandse popunie waar we o.a. workshops organiseren. Ik doe deze workshop trouwens niet. Dat doet de guru van "all arts"

Deze workshop legt kort en bondig uit hoe je in je aanloop periode / semi-prof staat gewoon wit kan werken zonder al te veel omhaal.

(Ik doe de workshop "hoe kom ik aan de bak met mijn band/act/enz en hou de boel draaiend" zie ook mijn artikelensite)

----------


## ralph

Beste mensen....let aub even goed op: Den Dries is een Belg....daar werkt de regelgeving weer significant anders dan bij den Ollanders...

----------


## lifesound

en nen belg is gedoemd eindeloos belastingen te betalen. Hobby en geld verdienen gaan alleen samen als de staat er iets aan heeft.
Er is inderdaad een vrijstelling van belasting, maar dan nog moeten je inkomsten aangegeven worden. Wat dus wil zeggen dat je oftewel ergens als werkkracht ingeschreven zijn, oftewel dat je als zelfstandige deze activiteiten uitoefend.

Als je controle krijgt kom je er niet vanaf met "maar het is slechts een hobby"

----------


## driesmees

en is het haalbaar om zoiets te doen, want ik weet ook dat zelfs een formulier afgeven soms al geld durft kosten :Wink:  (zo extreem is het NOG niet maar het neigt er al naar hé)

----------


## badboyscrew

Let wel op in nederland moet j 1200 uur per jaar voor je "bedrijf" werken, en ja dat controleren ze ook nog.
Ken iemand die daar nu een hoop gezeik meeheeft.
Dus pas op voor je je laat inschrijven bij de kvk.

----------


## oversound

Als je geregistreerd staat en je betaald belastingen over je inkomen&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Zo lang je ook minderjarig bent krijgen je ouders kinderbijslag. En de kinderbijslag is weer zo leuk om een maximaal bedrag te noemen wat je per jaar mag bij verdienen. Anders word je kinderbijslag gekort.
Mischien ook iets om op te letten.

----------


## Prins

Ik zit een beetje met hetzelfde probleem. Ik heb eens navraag gedaan bij een medewerker van de belastingdienst en die heeft me verteld dat ik de inkomsten van deze "hobby" gewoon op moet geven bij het invullen van de belastingpapieren. Ook als de inkomsten negatief zijn omdat er meer uitgaven dan inkomsten zijn, kun je dit invullen. Op die manier handel je in elk geval volgens de wet. Heb een keer contact gehad met de KVK en die schrijven : "Als dit gewoon hobbymatig blijft en de inkomsten hieruit zullen niet noemenswaardig zijn, hoeft u zich niet in te laten schrijven." Wat noem je nu "niet noemenswaardig" ? Wanneer ik zelf een Drive In showtje doe, bekijk ik welke apparatuur ik nodig heb, heb daar standaardprijzen voor en bereken de transportkosten. Op dit moment ben ik eigenlijk nog de aanschafprijs aan het terugverdienen en kun je het bedrag dat ik die avond vang toch nog geen winst noemen, of heb ik dat verkeerd? De "klanten" die ik heb, zitten overigens ook niet te wachten op een factuur met BTW. Er komt trouwens nog wel meer bij kijken dan inschrijven alleen : een zakelijke bankrekening, een aparte aansprakelijkheidsverzekering, heffingen etc. Overigens ben ik zelf meerderjarig en nog aan het studeren, dus moet ik bij het opgeven van inkomsten (heb ook een parttime baan) wel opletten dat ik niet boven het maximale bedrag kom dat ik mag bijverdienen, omdat anders je studiefinanciering in gevaar komt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Leuker kunnen we het niet maken....
en gemakkelijker zeker weten van niet!
De moraal:
Begin nooit een eigen bedrijf, 
want dan komt er iemand van Zalm met veel gekijf!

Begin nooit iets dat lijkt op zelfstandig ondernemen, 
want belasting en bureaucraten zullen je de moed snel ontnemen!

Neem dit advies aan van Sinterklaas:
ga gewoon werken voor een baas!

En doe je dat dan niet,
dan volgt een paar jaar later het verdriet.

Deze dichtregels werden gemaakt door 'kleurrijke' ....

----------


## timmel

Ik woon ook in België en heb al 7 jaar een klein drive-in bedrijfje met een paar vrienden. Puur hobby en nooit veel geld geïnvesteerd. Met het geld wat we verdienen kopen we nieuwe spullen. We zijn gestart met de hifi-shit die iedereen op zijn kamer heeft staan met een paar gekleurde lampjes en zijn uitgegroeid tot lokale feestjes tot 400 man. We hebben nog nooit aangifte gedaan aan de belastingen en ook nog geen problemen gehad, ook niet met Sabam. Zolang je geen bakken geld verdient, niet op grote reclame-borden of affiches staat lijkt het mij safe. Greetz Tim

----------


## DjFx

precies zo als je het zegt 'lijk'
is dat in de werkelijkheid ook zo?
Kleine drive-in's zullen ze niet zo snel pakken, ga je bijv. reclame maken in de krant/site's met veel bezoekers , kan je snel hangen
Ook als je bij een bedrijf een keer heb 'gewerkt' kan je de l*l zijn (of je moet t echt zwart hebben gedaan)

Alleen een vraag tussendoor, stel me oom (ja 1 van de 7) wilt een kvk op ZIJN naam nemen, ik dok alles,zorg voor alles,administreer alles etc. mag/kan dit in praktijk (ps. hij heeft al zelf een kvk nr. , dus mag hij ook nog een 2e kvk nemen?)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik heb het van dichtbij gezien, 2 gasten die een drive-innetje hadden. werdt best een leuk draaiend stel en op een dag waren ze aan de beurt!

ze werden geschat en kregen daarbij een bekeuring.. ze konden mooi hun handel in de krant zetten..

toen ben ik me ook maar gaan inschrijven [:P]

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door badboyscrew_
> 
> Let wel op in nederland moet j 1200 uur per jaar voor je "bedrijf" werken, en ja dat controleren ze ook nog.
> Ken iemand die daar nu een hoop gezeik meeheeft.
> Dus pas op voor je je laat inschrijven bij de kvk.



1200 uur is toch nog redelijk wat, dan moet je dus gewoon 120 dagen per jaar, 10 uur werken. Enerzijds wil ik mij heel graag inschrijven, anderzijds wil ik ook nog een leven hebben buiten mijn drive in om. Ik ga immers ook gewoon nog naar school. Ik ga denk ik maar eens een afspraak maken bij de KvK om eens wat dingen na te vragen. Hoop ik wel dat ze een objectief advies geven. (Maar dat zal neem ik aan wel)

----------


## moderator

gratis tip: als je het forum leest ben je al bezig met "bedrijfsmatige werkzaamheden"....die 1200 uur heb je dus zo gemaakt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> gratis tip: als je het forum leest ben je al bezig met "bedrijfsmatige werkzaamheden"....die 1200 uur heb je dus zo gemaakt




Hijs leuk  :Big Grin: ! Maar hoe schrijf ik die uurtjes weg [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]. Ehm, hoe kan je dat op een creatieve manier in de boeken zetten ?

----------


## tha_dj

Onderzoeks uren naar de prijzen en spullen die jouw concurrenten gebruiken en hanteren !

Oftewel research !

Ben zelf ook met dit dillema bezig, maar heb besloten om gewoon een administratie bij te houden van uren en inkomsten en een boek met facturen als uitgaven !

Verders ben ik van plan om het via box 3 op het belasting formulier als extra inkomsten op te geven, maar ach.....misschien ook nog wel niet dit jaar.

----------


## Italio

> citaat:Alleen een vraag tussendoor, stel me oom (ja 1 van de 7) wilt een kvk op ZIJN naam nemen, ik dok alles,zorg voor alles,administreer alles etc. mag/kan dit in praktijk (ps. hij heeft al zelf een kvk nr. , dus mag hij ook nog een 2e kvk nemen?)



Ja dat mag. Een nummer hoort namelijk bij een bedrijf en niet zo zeer bij een persoon. Dus je mag vaker zijn ingeschreven als verschillende bedrijven. 

Pas wel op, als jou oom's andere bedrijf over de kop gaat ben jij ook alles kwijt!![B)]

----------


## Harmen

> citaat:
> _Geplaatst door Michel_G_
> 
> 
>  Ik ga denk ik maar eens een afspraak maken bij de KvK om eens wat dingen na te vragen. Hoop ik wel dat ze een objectief advies geven. (Maar dat zal neem ik aan wel)



puur hypothetisch gezien he meneer van de kvk [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## rinus bakker

De KvK is een instantie net als de ANWB, de notarissen, ZBO's en meer van dat soort aangewezen monopolistische gedrochten* 

De KvK hoort een zelfstandige en zakelijk ingestelde organisatie te zijn,
maar ze leunen als een gek op de overheids-regeltje en -bureaucratie 
en
gedragen zich ook op die manier...(en durven dus ook niks tegen de overheids-regel-ellende te initieren)

Maar, ik wens je veel succes.

*) zoals als bijvoorbeeld: Arbodiensten, UWV, CBR, en de haast eindeloze stuit aan Raad voor Dit en Raad voor Dat ... en dan hebben we ook nog een hele rij van die goede doelen-stichtingen, waarvan al die omhooggevallen voorzittertjes en directeuren natuurlijk ook wel een pittig onkostenvergoedinkje (a la Wim Kok?) moeten hebben ...
Gelukkig heeft de ANWB nu eindelijk eens een serieuze (mini-)concurrent en meteen slaan ze daar op tilt

----------


## niesten

@Italio: Jouw uitspraak is niet helemaal correct! 
Je mag slechts 1 eenmanszaak op je naam hebben staan. (Zie website belastingdienst: http://kb.emailbelastingdienst.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE/,/?St=54,E=0000000000120572367,K=8134,Sxi=11,Case=ob  j(3579) ). (Let op dat je obj(3579) ook meeneemt, dus niet gewoon dubbelklikken!)

Aangezien ik niet aanneem dat de oom van Dries een BV gaat oprichten voor de DriveIn van Dries, is het antwoord dus waarschijnlijk: NEE.

Ik zit namelijk met een soortgelijk probleem. Eigen bedrijf in de automatisering, maar als (uit de kluiten gewassen) hobby met twee vrienden een licht&geluids installatie, die we af en toe verhuren/uitlenen. Aangezien een VOF eigenlijk een eenmanszaak met meerdere venoten is, zat ik met dezelfde vraag. KvK gebeld en eenmanszaak en VOF was wel toegestaan.

(Hoe dit precies in België zit, weet ik niet)

Roger

----------


## driesmees

M'n broer heeft een VOF, sinds oktober, ik kan je 1 ding zeggen: véél papierwerk en ze sturen je van puntje naar paaltje.
Het systeem met ondernemingsloketten werkt nog niet echt goed, want het is nog maar pas geïntroduceert...
Veel geluk :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> 1) je bent volgens de wet nog "handelingsonbekwaam" voor contracten of KvK zaken etc. Wat het bedrijfsmatig maken van je hobbydisco onmogelijk maakt zonder bijtekenen van een volwassene.
> 
> 2) voor veel D.J.'s zou de een avond durende cursus "pop en poen" nuttig zijn. Ik wil best wel eens kijken of er op dit forum genoeg DJ's zijn met dit probleem en dan een avond in het land proberen te organiseren. Ik ben medewerker bij de ZuidHollandse popunie waar we o.a. workshops organiseren. Ik doe deze workshop trouwens niet. Dat doet de guru van "all arts"
> 
> Deze workshop legt kort en bondig uit hoe je in je aanloop periode / semi-prof staat gewoon wit kan werken zonder al te veel omhaal.



misschien heel erg raar maar misschien zou je een korte bondige beschrijfing kunnen geven. hoe we dit dan zouden moeten aan pakken?

voor de rest wat kost het behalve veel HEEL VEEL tijd om een btw n ummer en zo te hebben. of wel legaal te zijn.

----------


## Robert

V: Ben je ondernemer voor de inkomstenbelasting?

A: Als je minimaal 1225 uur per jaar dingen doet die iets met je bedrijf te maken hebben (en inderdaad, op internet informtie inwinnen over producten die in de brache waarin je werkt gebruikt worden (forum lezen) hoort hierbij!). Bovendien moet je minimaal 50% van de tijd die je werkt aan je bedrijf besteden, en moet je minimaal 3 verschillende opdrachtgevers hebben.

V: Ben je ondernemer voor de BTW?

A: Als je ondernemer bent voor de inomstenbelasting ben je zowiezo ondernemer voor de BTW. Het kan echter ook zo zijn dat je wel ondernemer bent voor de BTW, maar niet voor de inkomstenbelasting. Je moet je dan wel inschrijven bij de kamer van koophandel. Dit wordt door de belastingdienst bepaald. Richtlijnen zijn dat je geen ondernemer voor de btw bent als je BTW saldo (wat je hebt ontvangen aan BTW minus wat je hebt betaald aan BTW) kleiner is dan 1445 euro per jaar. Ook zal je geen ondernemer zijn voor de BTW als je 'incidenteel' werkt. 12 keer per jaar zal waarschijnlijk wel incidenteel zijn. 

Wil je het dus zeker weten? Schrijf de belastingdienst in je woonplaats een brief. Schrijf: Ik besteed ongeveer 200 uur per jaar aan mijn drive-in show. Ik verdien daarmee ongeveer 2500 euro, en heb zo'n 2000 euro onkosten per jaar. Ben ik ondernemer voor de inkomstenbelasting? En voor de BTW? Het antwoord zal NEE zijn, en dan heb je dat mooi zwart op wit. Zolang het allemaal niet veel 'meer, groter en professioneler' wordt zit je dan zeker goed.

En ben je dus geen ondernemer? -&gt; Als je bijhoudt wat je verdient en wat je kosten zijn, kom je uit op een bepaald bedrag wat je aan je hobby over hebt gehouden. Kan ook negatief zijn. Als dan in het begin van het nieuwe jaar het belastingformulier voor de inkomstenbelasting komt, vul je dat bedrag in bij "overige inkomsten" (box 1). KLAAR.

----------


## BAJ productions

nog effe vraagje wie kan me vertellen wat het kost om een 1 mans zaak op te starten.

dit weer omdat ouders beginnen te zeiken. over claimschadeverzekering!

we draaien ongeveer 2 keer per maand.

wie ow wie weet meer??

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

ga gewoon eens naar de KvK in de buurt. Kunnen ze je helpen met een plan van aanpak. En heb je meteen de kosten op een rijtje... 

Verkijk je alleen niet op de groep verzekeringen.... Dat kost klauwen met geld heb ik al vernomen (ben zelf mijn verzekeringen aan het hernieuwen....)

----------


## BAJ productions

ja oke maar stoppen of groter worden en alles verzekeren is de keus wel makkelijk.

welke gek gooid zijn hobby der uit?

----------


## deejayke

ff in verband met die btw enzo, ik ben zelf ook dj, maar in de grote vakantie sta ik op een speelplein, daar krijg ik ook geld MAAR dit is geen loon! dit is een gift van het speelplein aan de montor, je kan het ook zo draaien dat de "klant" een gift doet aan jou (de dj)  :Smile:

----------


## LichtNichtje

Ik denk dat je het risico kunt wagen en zoals vele het doen: In het zwart.

Bij mijn weten hebben de semi-/pro- bedrijven hier in omstreken niet veel problemen hiermee gehad...
Let wel, dit is België, hoe de controles in Nederland zitten, weet ik niet...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> V: Ben je ondernemer voor de inkomstenbelasting?
> 
> A: Als je minimaal 1225 uur per jaar dingen doet die iets met je bedrijf te maken hebben (en inderdaad, op internet informtie inwinnen over producten die in de brache waarin je werkt gebruikt worden (forum lezen) hoort hierbij!). Bovendien moet je minimaal 50% van de tijd die je werkt aan je bedrijf besteden, en moet je minimaal 3 verschillende opdrachtgevers hebben.
> 
> V: Ben je ondernemer voor de BTW?
> 
> A: Als je ondernemer bent voor de inomstenbelasting ben je zowiezo ondernemer voor de BTW. Het kan echter ook zo zijn dat je wel ondernemer bent voor de BTW, maar niet voor de inkomstenbelasting. Je moet je dan wel inschrijven bij de kamer van koophandel. Dit wordt door de belastingdienst bepaald. Richtlijnen zijn dat je geen ondernemer voor de btw bent als je BTW saldo (wat je hebt ontvangen aan BTW minus wat je hebt betaald aan BTW) kleiner is dan 1445 euro per jaar. Ook zal je geen ondernemer zijn voor de BTW als je 'incidenteel' werkt. 12 keer per jaar zal waarschijnlijk wel incidenteel zijn. 
> ...



ff voor de duidelijkheid, : 
Je bent al ondernemer als je meer dan ca 5 klanten per jaar bedient met werkzaamheden, niet in loondienst verricht, en dat aantal uren is het minimale aantal uren voor een cadeautje van de belastingdienst in de vorm van een zelfstandigenaftrek.
Voor deomzetbelastin geldt hetzelfde : meerdere klanten per jaar met hetzelfde product  manieren bediend, met een zeg maar vrijstelling van 1345, die je inderdaad onder de KOR laat vallen, en tussen de 1345 en de 1883, waar je berperkt mag afdragen . 

Maar dit geldt voorlopig slechts bij winst, en gezien de hoge investeringen die de hobby kost zal er fiscaal wel voorlopig verlies geleden worden.

----------


## Martijn Tacken

> citaat:nog effe vraagje wie kan me vertellen wat het kost om een 1 mans zaak op te starten.
> 
> dit weer omdat ouders beginnen te zeiken. over claimschadeverzekering!
> 
> we draaien ongeveer 2 keer per maand



Het is zowiezo een goed idee om een aansprakelijkheidsverzekering voor je werkzaamheden/verhuur activiteiten af te sluiten, ook als je je inkomsten nog onder Overige inkomsten mag opgeven. Je vaders aansprakelijkheidsverzekering zal een trussje door een ruit van het gemeenschapshuis waarschijnlijk niet vergoeden.

Verder: BTW nummer is lang niet altijd nodig, zeker als je nog weinig inkomsten hebt (informeer gewoon bij de belastingdienst!) en ook een KvK nummer heb je lang niet altijd nodig. (kost je overigens rond de 60 EUR per jaar: uitgaande van eenmanszaak, klein bedrijfje en kan wat verschillen per regio)

----------


## driesmees

Hey,
hier ben ik weer. 
Kheb nu eigenlijk nog niks, maar vroeg me af of ik me eigenlijk kan verzekeren voor een aantal dingen (Burgerlijke aansprakelijkheid vooral)
IS dat mogelijk als minderjarige/particulier, of moet je daarvoor een "bedrijf" zijn?
Hoe regelen jullie het?

----------


## BAJ productions

misschien een idee om met zen alle wat meer info er over te zoeken.

heb vandaag gehoord dat de KVK 60 euro kost en aansprakelijks verzekering 180 euro per jaar. kwamen ongeveer nog 60 euro exstra kosten aan. 

als dit zo is zal het bij mij binnen kort ook aan gemeld worden.

----------


## driesmees

Het probleem is dat ik (en jij momenteel ook nog volgens je profiel) minderjarig ben. Dan kan je niks doen... Kan je je als particulier niet verzekeren voor dit soort dingen?

----------


## Watt Xtra

nee particulier is het niet te doen om je te verzekeren tegen bedrijven aansprakelijkheid!! Maar alleen een inschrijving bij kvk en een verzekering zullen niet je totale kosten zijn: denk ook aan je boekhouding, btw-plicht enz. enz.

----------


## sjoerd

jezelf inschrijven is idd niet echt duur. Houd natuurlijk wel rekening met regelmatig extra werk ivm opgaven etc. Wanneer je onder een bepaald bedrag blijft hoef je geen btw af te dragen, je valt daarbij onder de klein ondernemersregel. Lees anders eens de info op de site van de belastingdiens,daar staat best veel op. Ook over werken als freelancer. Ik heb me een tijd geleden ook ingeschreven, maar ben geen ondernemer voor de inkomstenbelasting en geef eea op als inkomsten uit nevendiensten. Ik heb dit gedaan in overleg, om een btw factuur te kunnen sturen aan klant/opdrachtgever.

----------

